# AMH Level Results



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

I received my AMH test results yesterday and it was 17.2 (I'm 24 years old.) I'm with LWC and was wondering whether this was a good result or a bad one? She did explain to me but I got a little confused and haven't had a reply from my email yet.

What were your AMH level results? And also, if you don't mind sharing, what was your BMI when you started egg-donation? I'm trying to lose weight in order to start my treatment in September/October as long as all my results come back alright.

Jesta


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi im also 24 and im starting my ivf 2morow. My amh is 35 but the nurse did say it was a little high but a good number for egg sharing. From what i can remember you are bang in the normal range. And my bmi is 28 i think i have lost weight for it ive gone from a bmi of 31 to 28, hope this helps x


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Jesta,

My AMH is 38 which is good (apparently) but as it is on the high side I am currently doing the long protocol.

My BMI is 28. I'm with the Lister but we went to an open evening @ the LWC and I do recall them saying they would be flexible with BMI levels?

Lots of luck with your treatment! Xx


----------



## daisydot (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi I'm also 24 and my amh was 18.5 which was lower than I was expecting but the clinic said it was fine x


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

My Amh level is 22.5 and I'm 26 xxx


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

Daisydot, it's good to find someone else who is 24 going through this. There's not much difference between our AMH's so hopefully that's a good sign.
Staceyemma, did they tell you anything else about AMH levels? I'm so worried that mine is too low!


----------



## cocobella (May 11, 2012)

Hi Jesta,
Really don't worry about your AMH level. Yours is a good number to have. Mine was 26.2 when it was tested in April for egg sharing and was told by the Lister that anything over 8 was good for sharing so you are well over that. I got given an AMH chart of high, normal, low levels etc with my result which also put my mind at rest. Yours is perfectly fine going by that too so really don't worry


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

That's such a relief to hear! LWC have been amazing so far but I've had so little information and guidance with these results that I knew here was the place to come! I think I expected my levels to be quite high so it is a shook to have them at 17.2 but as long as that's good enough then I'm happy!

I see you're really close to the finish line with your process!! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## Mandamae (Oct 17, 2007)

Anxiously awaiting to hear what my AMH is, I will find out on weds at my app at the lister. I'm 32 and have had 3 cycles 2 with 2 vials of menopur producing 11 and 9 eggs and then 3 vials for the third and only 7 so i hope that isn't a sign mine are depleting!

mandamae x


----------



## It-Only-Takes-One (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm 25 and lister said mine was 14.1. I expected it to be high too about mid 20s. I have my egg sharing consultation next week too. I've had all blood work done just need chromosone study done I think x



Jesta said:


> I received my AMH test results yesterday and it was 17.2 (I'm 24 years old.) I'm with LWC and was wondering whether this was a good result or a bad one? She did explain to me but I got a little confused and haven't had a reply from my email yet.
> 
> What were your AMH level results? And also, if you don't mind sharing, what was your BMI when you started egg-donation? I'm trying to lose weight in order to start my treatment in September/October as long as all my results come back alright.
> 
> Jesta


----------

